# I'm really upset that so many animals aren't treated right



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have an extremely deep love for all animals, as many on this forum. I feel so guilty that I can't take everything in and give them a wonderful home when so many need it.. I'm just really upset that I can't help them all and that such stupid humans abuse and neglect these innocent little creatures who can't do anything to protect themselves. Please can someone give me some logic to help me deal with this ? Thanks


----------



## Lightswitch Man (Sep 12, 2015)

Not everything is black and white. Abuse is relative as are the governing laws and cultures which define the boundaries of socially acceptable behavior. What you define as abuse, others may not. Perhaps neither of you are right or wrong, but simply hold different beliefs and values. Practicing acceptance and tolerance may go a long way in relieving any guilt or resentment you may harbor.

If someone neglects to get a pet rat medical treatment, is that abuse? If it was a saved feeder rat, then has it already had a better life, even with medical treatment withheld?

If someone sets out kill traps to catch wild rats, is that abuse? What if the humane traps aren't readily available and the health of their children is at stake?

Is attaching electrodes to a rats brain and sending it pain signals abuse? What if the research findings lead to advancements in pain relief for millions of people in the future?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

CookieBear I know that train of thought well. I try not to think too hard about it, but when I do I feel like I'm falling down a tunnel of emotion. If you think of it this way, if we adopted all animals who need homes in the end we are the ones who become irresponsible owners. 

Try thinking about all the good people do for animals, how many animals do get adopted, and that there's other people who care for animals as much as you do.


----------



## squishies (Feb 19, 2016)

I am exactly the same - I get it from my mum. My whole family loves animals and we've always had lots of pets. We feed stray cats that live near by and always help any wild animals in distress. I can't bare to see any animal suffering or in pain. It's hard to accept that you can't help them all but it's important to focus on what you can do and what you have done to help any animals in need - whether they're wild, at your local shelter or your household pets. Unfortunately, there are horrible, cruel people in the world who don't think the way you and I and many other people on this forum do about animals. What I can gather from this, you show so much compassion and thoughtfulness which is such a lovely quality to have but I know it can play on ones mind a lot. As Kelsbels said, try and focus on the good that people do for animals and also the good that you can do for them.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Most of our rats have come from feeder bins, since our pet shop closed we have adopted from a breeder who breeds an amazing strain of healthy and friendly rat he developed himself... but his rat breeding hobby mostly supports his snake breeding hobby. 

Whenever we adopt a rat we pick and choose from many and it's hard when I think of what's going to happen to the rats we don't adopt... I can still see their cute little faces as we left them behind and it breaks my heart every time I think about it.

But we do our very best to give the rats we adopt a good home and an amazing life. Perhaps I'm a little bit older than you, but at some time you realize that life isn't a game you can win. We all have to die in the end, and most fancy rats are going to live short lives that end tragically, but we can make the best of our lives and we can save a few rats along the way. Like pinball, life is a game you are eventually going to lose, so the best you can do is to set a high score... Just count the rats you save, not the ones you can't. 

Theoretically every football team could score over 100 points a game, although I've never seen it happen, but most teams are happy if they win 6 to 3... You choose how you keep score, so find a way that makes you happier not sadder.


----------

